# Endo scratch for medicated FET



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm organising my 6th and 7th transfers at the moment and I'm not sure what to do about an endo scratch. I've had 3 scratches already, with no success. My clinic has recently increased the price to £250 and I'm not sure whether its worth having one or not. All research into the success of the scratch is on natural cycles not medicated ones. I also have severe endo and I'm not sure if it makes it worth. 

Any thoughts? Any one had a scratch for medicated cycle?

Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi sugarpielaura I just completed a medicated fet, had an endo scratch and also used embryo glue and I just got my first BFP ever.

The important thing is that whatever you decide, make sure that you don't regret it later.  If you feel that you have had enough scratches and you want to try one cycle without it then go for it.  I know people who have had endo scratches with no success but then had success in the next cycle without the endo scratch.  So you never know what will work.  

I also had acupuncture during my cycle and I think it really helped keeping my body in balance and cope better with the meds.

Best of luck.  xxx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a simple scratch before a medicated double donor FET & it was either a failure or a very very early chemical. For the second DDFET I had a more intense cut via hysteroscopy & this time I got pregnant (I am 35wks). But in my case, I had low inflammation in my lining (proved by several mock cycles & endometrial biopsies). If you have high inflammation, you'd want to avoid this.

Good luck with your upcoming cycle!!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Sugerpie, I know that your post is a little old now and you probably made your decision about the scratch.  I'd be really interested to know what you did in the end.

We're thinking of our one frostie and our clinic has said that we could try another scratch but they didn't think that it was worth it because it's still a little unproven and it's better to have less intervention this time.  It feels right, I had a scratch last time (BFN) and it really messed up my cycle.

I don't think that I'll do it but in the back of my mind it's nagging that I should try everything for our last possible attempt x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Molly,

We decided to have another scratch this time. My clinic feels that its advantageous and that we had nothing to lose. I was very undecided. These are our last embyoes so decided to do it. No idea if that was the best decision though. I'm hoping to have transfer next week (as long as our embryoes survive the thaw!). Xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh good luck    

I think that you made the right decision, they have been shown to really help.  I think that my clinic were just thinking about me personally when they said that they weren't sure whether it would make a difference.  It caused me all sorts of weirdness so perhaps I just react funnily  

Fingers crossed for your transfer and beautiful bouncing embies xxxx


----------

